# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث : " أنتم أعلم بأمر دنياكم" ، و بيان صحته ، و الرد على من ضعفه

## أحمد السكندرى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


موضوعنا اليوم هو تخريج حديث : " أنتم أعلم بأمر دنياكم" ، و بيان صحته ، و الرد على من ضعفه ، و الرد على العلمانيين في احتجاجهم بهذا الحديث و لا وجه لهم فيه ، و الرد على النصارى الذين يستشهدون بهذا الحديث للطعن في الاسلام ، و في رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم 


أسأل الله تعالى أن يكون خالصا لوجه الكريم ، و أن ينفع به جميع المسلمين ......

و لا تنسوا الدعاء لي بالسداد و التوفيق ........

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

أولا : تخريج الحديث :

روي من حديث عائشة و أنس بن مالك و طلحة بن عبيد الله و رافع بن خديج و جابر بن عبد الله رضوان الله عليهم ، و روي كذلك من مرسل أبي مجلز رحمه الله :

1- حديث عائشة :

أخرجه أحمد في مسنده (24964) ، و مسلم في صحيحه (2363) – و من طريقه ابن حزم في الاحكام (5/138) -، و ابن ماجه في سننه (2471) ، و أبو يعلى في مسنده(3480) و (3531)– و عنه ابن حبان في صحيحه (22) – و ابن خزيمة في كتاب التوكل كما في إتحاف المهرة (1/485) لابن حجر ، و الطحاوي في مشكل الآثار (1722) ، و تمام في فوائده (1167) .

و حديث عائشة رواه حماد بن سلمة مقرونا مع حديث أنس بن مالك .

كلهم من طريق حماد بن سلمة ، عن هشام بن عروة ، عن أبيه عروة بن الزبير ، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أَنّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى الِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَمِعَ أَصْوَاتًا ، فَقَالَ : " مَا هَذِهِ الأَصْوَاتُ ؟ " ، قَالُوا : النَّخْلُ يَأْبِرُونَهُ ، فَقَالَ : " لَوْ لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا لَصَلُحَ ذَلِكَ " ، فَأَمْسَكُوا ، فَلَمْ يَأْبِرُوا عَامَّتَهُ ، فَصَارَ شِيصًا ، فَذُكِرَ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ : " كَانَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ أَمْرِ دُنْيَاكُمْ فَشَأْنُكُمْ ، وَكَانَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ أَمْرِ دِينِكُمْ فَإِلَيَّ " ، و في لفظ مسلم :" فَقَالَ : مَا لِنَخْلِكُمْ ، قَالُوا : قُلْتَ كَذَا وَكَذَا ، قَالَ : أَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِأَمْرِ دُنْيَاكُمْ " .

قلت : و حديث عائشة الصواب فيه أنه مرسل عن عروة بن الزبير مرسلا ، و أن حماد بن سلمة قد وهم فيه فرواه موصولا ، فقد خالفه خالد بن الحارث و محاضر و حفص بن غياث و غيرهم فرووه مرسلا .

ففي علل الدارقطني (14/187/ رقم 3531) : "وَسُئِلَ عَنْ حَدِيثِ عُرْوَةَ , عَنْ عَائِشَةَ , عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّهُ سَمِعَ تَأَبُّرَ النَّخْلِ , فَقَالَ : " لَوْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا لَصَلُحَ " . فَلَمْ يُوبِّرُوا , فَصَارَ شَيْصًا , فَقِيلَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , فَقَالَ : " إِذَا كَانَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ أَمْرِ دُنْيَاكُمْ فَشَأْنَكُمْ بِهِ " . فَقَالَ : رَوَاهُ حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ , عَنْ هِشَامٍ , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ عَائِشَةَ . وَخَالَفَهُ خَالِدُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ , وَمُحَاضِرٌ , وَغَيْرُهُمَا , رَوَوْهُ عَنْ هِشَامٍ , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , مُرْسَلا , وَهُوَ الصَّوَابُ " .

قلت : و أما مخالفة حفص بن غياث ، فقد أخرجها يحيى بن آدم في "الخراج" (347) بلفظ : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رآهم يؤبرون النخل ، فقال : « ما هذا ؟ لو تركوه » . فتركوه ، ولم تحمل النخل ، فقالوا له ، فقال : « عليكم بما كنتم تصنعون - أو قال : - بما ينفعكم » .


2- حديث أنس بن مالك :

بالاضافة لما سبق فقد أخرجه أيضا : أحمد في مسنده (12566) ، و البزار في مسنده (6992) كلهم من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت البناني ، عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه ، مثل حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها .
قال البزار : لم يرويه إلاَّ حماد.
قلت : برغم تفرد حماد بن سلمة بهذا عن ثابت البناني الا أنه أثبت الناس عنه ، فتفرده لا يضر .
فرواية حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت البناني من أصح الأسانيد وأقواها عن ثابت بإجماع أهل العلم.

قلت : فهذا الاسناد صحيح لا غبار عليه .



3- حديث طلحة بن عبيد الله :

أخرجه يحيى بن آدم في الخراج (345) ، و الطيالسي في مسنده (230- رواية يونس بن حبيب عنه) ، و أحمد في مسنده (1395) و (1399) ، و مسلم في صحيحه (2361) ، و ابن ماجه في سننه (2470) ، و عبد بن حميد في المنتخب (102) ،و ابن أبي عاصم في الآحاد و المثاني (207) ، و البزار في مسنده (937) و (938) ، و أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده (639) ، و ابن خزيمة في التوكل كما في إتحاف المهرة (1/485) لابن حجر ، و الطحاوي في شرح مشكل الآثار (1720) و (1721) ، و في شرح معاني الآثار (4098) و (4099) و (4100) و (6324) ، و الشاشي في مسنده (7) و (8) و (9) ، و أبو الشيخ الأصبهاني في التوبيخ و التنبيه (151) و (238) ، و أبو نعيم في الحلية (4/372- 373) ، و الحازمي في الاعتبار (1/167) .
كلهم من طريق سماك بن حرب عن موسى بن طلحة عن أبيه طلحة بن عبيد الله رضي الله عنه قَالَ : " مَرَرْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، بِقَوْمٍ عَلَى رُءُوسِ النَّخْلِ ، فَقَالَ : مَا يَصْنَعُ هَؤُلَاءِ ؟ فَقَالُوا يُلَقِّحُونَهُ ، يَجْعَلُونَ الذَّكَرَ فِي الْأُنْثَى ، فَيَلْقَحُ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : مَا أَظُنُّ يُغْنِي ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا ، قَالَ : فَأُخْبِرُوا بِذَلِكَ ، فَتَرَكُوهُ ، فَأُخْبِرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : إِنْ كَانَ يَنْفَعُهُمْ ذَلِكَ ، فَلْيَصْنَعُوهُ ، فَإِنِّي إِنَّمَا ظَنَنْتُ ظَنًّا ، فَلَا تُؤَاخِذُونِي بِالظَّنِّ ، وَلَكِنْ إِذَا حَدَّثْتُكُمْ عَنِ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا ، فَخُذُوا بِهِ ، فَإِنِّي لَنْ أَكْذِبَ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلّ " . هذا لفظ مسلم .

قال البزار : وَقَدْ رَوَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ سِمَاكٍ إِسْرَائِيلُ ، وَأَسْبَاطُ بْنُ نَصْرٍ ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ ، وَلاَ نَعْلَمُ يُرْوَى عَنْ طَلْحَةَ إِلاَّ مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ بِهَذَا الإِسْنَادِ. وَرَوَاهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْهُمْ : أَنَسٌ ، وَعَائِشَةُ ، وَرَافِعُ بْنُ خَدِيجٍ ، وَجَابِرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ ، وَيَسِيرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو.
قال الحازمي : وَهَذَا حَدِيثٌ مَدَنِيُّ الْمَخْرَجِ ، وَقَدْ تَدَاوَلَهُ الْكُوفِيُّونَ ، وَلَهُ طُرُقٌ عِنْدَهُمْ ، وَيُرْوَى أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ الْمَدَنِيِّينَ مِنْ غَيْرِ وَجْهٍ .

قلت : و سماك بن حرب ثقة الا أن في روايته عن عكرمة ضعف و لين ، و هذا ليس منها ، فالاسناد صحيح ، و لله الحمد و المنة .


4- حديث جابر بن عبد الله :

أخرجه البزار في "مسنده" كما في كشف الأستار (202) قال : حَدَّثَنا محمد بن المثنى حَدَّثَنا عياش بن أبان ، حَدَّثَنا محمد بن فُضَيل ، عَن مجالد عن الشعبي عن جابر أن النبي صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مر بقوم يلقحون النخل ، فَقال ما أرى هذا يغني شيئا فتركوها ذلك العام فشيصت فأخبر النبي صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقال : أنتم أعلم بما يصلحكم في دنياكم.
و أخرجه أيضا الطحاوي في شرح مشكل الآثار (1723) ، و الطبراني في المعجم الأوسط (1030) و ذكره الحازمي في الاعتبار (1/167) ، والرافعي في "التدوين في أخبار قزوين" (2/112- 113)كلهم من طريق محمد بن فضيل عن مجالد بن سعيد عن الشعبي عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : أبصر رسول الله الناس يلقحون النخل ، فقال : ما للناس ، قال : يلقحون يا رسول الله ، قال : لا لقاح أو ما أرى اللقاح بشيء ، قال :فتركوا اللقاح فجاء تمر الناس شيصا ، فقال رسول الله : ما أنا بزراع ولا صاحب نخل لقحوا . و هذا لفظ الطبراني .
قلت : و هذا اسناد ضعيف ، فيه مجالد بن سعيد و هو ضعيف اختلط بآخره .
قال البزار : لاَ نعلمُ رواه عَن ابن فضيل إلاَّ محمد بن عَمْرو التنوري وعياش وهما بصريان.
قلت : قد تابعهما أيضا سعيد بن عنبسة الخراز كما في الاعتبار للحازمي ، و التدوين للرافعي ، الا أن سعيد هذا كذاب ليس بصدوق ، فلا يستبعد سرقته للحديث .
و قال الهيثمى (1/430) : رواه البزار والطبرانى فى الأوسط بمعناه وفيه مجالد بن سعيد وقد اختلط .

ملحوظة : وقع في كتاب كشف الأستار ، أن أسم عياش هو عياش بن أبان و هو خطأ ، و الصواب هو عَيَّاشُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ الرَّقَّامُ كما في روايتي الطحاوي و الطبراني .






5- حديث رافع بن خديج :

أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه (2362) – و من طريقه القاضي عياض في الشفا (2/183-184) - و ابن حبان في صحيحه (23) ، و الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (4424)
كلهم من طريق النضر بن محمد عن عكرمة بن عمار عن أبو النجاشي عطاء بن صهيب مولى رافع عن رافع بن خديج قَالَ : " قَدِمَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمَدِينَةَ ، وَهُمْ يَأْبُرُونَ النَّخْلَ ، يَقُولُونَ يُلَقِّحُونَ النَّخْلَ ، فَقَالَ : مَا تَصْنَعُونَ ؟ قَالُوا : كُنَّا نَصْنَعُهُ ، قَالَ : لَعَلَّكُمْ لَوْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا كَانَ خَيْرًا ، فَتَرَكُوهُ ، فَنَفَضَتْ أَوْ فَنَقَصَتْ ، قَالَ : فَذَكَرُوا ذَلِكَ لَهُ ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ ، إِذَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ دِينِكُمْ ، فَخُذُوا بِهِ ، وَإِذَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ رَأْيٍ ، فَإِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ " و هذا لفظ مسلم .
قلت : و فيه النضر بن محمد بن موسى أبو محمد اليمامي و هو ثقة له أفراد ، و لا يضر تفرده بها .
و فيه أيضا عكرمة بن عمار العجلى أبو عمار اليمامي ، و هو ثقة ، و في بعض حديثه عن يحيى بن أبي كثير اضطراب و ضعف .
قلت : و هذا الحديث ليس عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ، فالاسناد صحيح ان شاء الله .

ملحوظة : وقع في اسناد الطبراني " المنصور بن محمد " بدلا من "النضر بن محمد " و هو تحريف و خطأ ظاهر .


6- مرسل أبي مجلز :
أخرجه يحيى بن آدم في الخراج (346) فقال : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ التَّيْمِيِّ , عَنْ أَبِي مِجْلَزٍ ، قَالَ : دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَائِطًا لِلأَنْصَارِ وَهُمْ يُلَقِّحُونَ نَخْلا , فَقَالَ : " وَيُغْنِي هَذَا شَيْئًا ؟ " فَتَرَكُوهُ , فَلَمْ تَحْمِلِ النَّخْلُ , فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " عُودُوا , فَإِنَّمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ , وَلا أَعْلَمُ "

قلت : و هذا اسناد حسن مرسل لأن أبي مجلز تابعي ، و لم يكن أبوبكر بن عياش وهم فيه فأنه كان صدوق له أوهام ، و كتابه صحيح .

الخلاصة :

الحديث صحيح لا غبار عليه .
فقد صح من حديث أنس بن مالك ، و طلحة بن عبيد الله ، و رافع بن خديج رضوان الله عليهم جميعا .
و أما حديث عائشة فأنه ضعيف لأن الصواب فيه الارسال عن عروة بن الزبير مرسلا .
و أما حديث جابر بن عبد الله فاسناده ضعيف لأن مداره على مجالد بن سعيد و هو ضعيف اختلط بآخره .
و حديث أبي مجلز ضعيف مرسل لأنه تابعي .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

ثانيا : الرد على العلمانيين :

رأيت للشيخ محمد شاكر الشريف حفظه الله كلام نفيس يكتب بذوب التبر لا بمداد حبر ، يرد على هؤلاء القوم الضالين ، و تعلقهم بهذا الحديث و لا وجه لهم فيه ، فرأيت أن أنقله بتمامه ليستفيد منه اخواني الكرام .
قال الشيخ محمد شاكر الشريف حفظه الله في كتابه "تحطيم الصنم العلماني" (ص 163 و 164 و 165 و 166 و 167 و 168 و 169 و 170 و 171 و 172 ) :
تعتمد هذه الشبهة على الاستدلال الخاطئ بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنتم أعلمبأمور دنياكم" إذ قد قرر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث أن المسلمين همأعلم بأمور دنياهم، وبالتالي فإن الشريعة لا تتدخل في تحديد الأمور الدنيوية التيهم بها عالمون، ولما كان النظام السياسي -عند هؤلاء أمراً دنيوياً وليس أمراً دينياً- فإنه يمتنع أن تتدخل الشريعة في تحديده أو المجيء بتفصيل أحكامه !!

ولكي نبين ما في هذه الشبهة من التلبيس والضلال نقول:
أما الحديث فصحيح قد أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه ولفظه عن طلحة رضي الله عنه قال: مررت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوم على رءوس النخل فقال: "ما يصنع هؤلاء؟" فقالوا: يلقحونه، يجعلون الذكر في الأنثى فيلقح، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما أظن يغني ذلك شيئاً" قال: فأُخبروا بذلك فتركوه، فأُخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليهوسلم بذلك، فقال: "إن كان ينفعهم ذلك فليصنعوه، فإني إنما ظننت ظناً، فلا تؤاخذوني بالظن، ولكن إذا حدثتكم عن الله شيئاً فخذوا به، فإني لن أكذب على الله عزوجل".

وفي رواية عن رافع بن خديج قال: قدم نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، وهم يأبِرون النخل، يقولون يُلقِّحون النخل، فقال: "ما تصنعون" ؟ قالوا: كنا نصنعه، قال: "لعلكم لو لم تفعلوا كان خيراً" فتركوه فنفضت أو فنقصت، قال: فذكروا ذلك له، فقال: "إنما أنا بشر، إذا أمرتكم بشيء من دينكم فخذوا به، وإذا أمرتكم بشيء من رأي فإنما أنا بشر".

وفي رواية عن أنس و عائشة رضي الله عنهما: "أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بقوم يلقحون، فقال: "لو لم تفعلوا لصلُح" قال: فخرج شيصاً، فمر بهم فقال: "ما لنخلكم؟" قالوا: قلت كذا وكذا، قال: "أنتم أعلم بأمر دنياكم".

فالعلمانيون ومن تبعهم أو تابعهم -وإن كان لكل منهم باعث مختلف عن الآخر- يريدون التوصل من خلال الفهم المحرف لهذا الحديث، إلى أن كل ما جاء في النصوص الشرعية متعلقاً بأمر من أمور الدنيا على جهة الأمر أو النهي أو غير ذلك،فإن تلك النصوص تصبح كأن لم تكن، وتدار أو يتم التعامل مع تلك الأمور الدنيوية من قبل الرأي البشري القائم على المصلحة أو التجربة على أساس أنها مسألة دنيوية، لا دخل للشرع فيها.

وهم بعد تقريرهم لتلك القاعدة الفاسدة، إذا أعياهم تأويل أو تحريف أي نص يتعلق بمسألة لهم فيها رأي مناقض للشرع ، إذا أعياهم ذلك،قالوا: هذه من مسائل الدنيا وأمورها، وبالتالي فنحن أحق بها، ولا دخل للشريعة فيها! ومن تلك المسائل التي تعاملوا معها بتلك القاعدة الفاسدة : النظام السياسي فإنهم يقولون: هو من مسائل الدنيا التي نحن أعلم بها، وأحق بإبداء الرأي فيها.

والرد على هذه الشبهة من أربعة وجوه :

الوجه الأول : أن يقال: إن ما ذكرتموه لم يقله أحد من أهل العلم، بل هو مخالف لأقوالهم وما كان هذاسبيله فهو مردود على صاحبه، مرفوض غير مقبول، فقد بوب النووي على ذلك الحديث بقوله: "باب وجوب امتثال ما قاله شرعاً، دون ما ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم من معايش الدنيا على سبيل الرأي".

وقال أيضاً في شرح هذه الأحاديث: "قال العلماء: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من رأي" أي في أمر الدنيا ومعايشها لا على سبيل التشريع، فأماما قاله باجتهاده ورآه شرعاً يجب العمل به، وليس إبار النخل من هذا النوع، بل من النوع المذكور قبله... قال العلماء: ولم يكن هذا القول خبراً، وإنما كان ظناً كمابينه في هذه الروايات، قالوا: ورأيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمور المعايش وظنهكغيره، فلا يمتنع وقوع مثل هذا، ولا نقص في ذلك، وسببه تعلق هممهم بالآخرة ومعارفهاوالله أعلم ".

فمما تقدم نقله عن أهل العلم يتبين أن مجال هذا الحديث إنما هو في "أمر الدنيا و معايشها" ولم يذكر العلماء تلك العبارة مطلقة، بل قيدوها بما يبطل كل محاولات التأويل الباطل لهذا الحديث، فقد قيد العلماء "أمر الدنيا و معايشها" بأن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله "على سبيل الرأي" أي أنه قاله "لا على سبيل التشريع" وهذا التقييد يعني أمرين:

الأول : أن الأمور التي يقال فيها : "أنتم أعلم بأمور دنياكم" هي تلك الأمور التي لم تتناولها الأدلةالشرعية تناولاً عاماً أو تناولاً خاصاً، أو الأمور التي تناولتها السنة لا علىسبيل التشريع وإنما على سبيل الرأي فقط.


الثاني : أن الأصل في كل ما تناولته النصوص الشرعية -ولو كان متعلقاً بأمر الدنيا أو المعاش أو غيره- أن يكون على سبيل التشريع إلا أن يدل الدليل أو القرينة على خلاف ذلك ويؤيد هذا الكلام أيضاً أمران:

أ- تصرف الصحابة في القصة المذكورة حيث امتنعوا من تأبير النخل -رغم خبرتهم السابقة عن أهمية ذلك التلقيح علاوة على أنه أمر أمور المعايش الدنيوية- وذلك لما لم يظهر لهم دليل أو قرينة تبين لهم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ما قال على غير سبيل التشريع، وهذا يعني أنهم رضي الله عنهم يتعاملون مع أقواله صلى الله عليه وسلم -ولو كانت في أمور المعايش- على أنها على سبيل التشريع حتى يأتي من الدليل الشرعي ما يبين أنها على غير سبيل التشريع.


ب- طريقة صياغة العلماء للعبارات السابقة، فإنها واضحة كل الوضوح في أن الأصل في كل ما جاء في النصوص الشرعية إنما يتم التعامل معه على أنه جاء على سبيل التشريع، ولذلك احتاج هؤلاء العلماء أن يقيدوا الأمور التي لا يجب على المسلمين امتثالها من معايش الدنيا، بأنها التي جاءت "على سبيل الرأي" أو "لا على سبيل التشريع" وهذا يعني أن النصوص التي جاءت في معايش الدنيا أو غيرها ولم تظهر قرينة أو دليل يبين أنها جاءت على سبيل الرأي أو لا على سبيل التشريع فإنه يتم التعامل معها على أنها نصوص تشريعية يجب امتثالها.


الوجه الثاني : أن يقال إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يذكر الكلام في عدم تأبير النخل مطلقاً من كل قيد، حتى يقال: إن ما تناولته النصوص الشرعية مطلقاً من القيود وهو من أمور الدنيا فإن الشرع يترك -في هذه الحالة- ويرجع في تلك الأمور الدنيوية إلى أهل الدنيا.


فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم-كما هو بُيِّن في الحديث- لم يأمرهم أمراً مطلقاً، أو لم ينههم نهياً مطلقاً -أي بعبارة أخرى لم يكن ما صدر منه على سبيل التشريع- وألفاظ الحديث ورواياته المتعددة تدل على ذلك، وإن كان من سمع هذا الموضوع من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قد غلبوا جانب التشريع. فقد جاء في ألفاظ الحديث ورواياته: "ما أظن يغني ذلك شيئاً" وجاء "لعلكم لو لم تفعلوا كان خيراً"، مما يبين أن الرسول صلى الله عليهوسلم يتحدث عن ظن أو خبرة دنيوية لا علاقة لها بالتشريع، ولذلك لما غلَّب بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم جانب التشريع في ذلك، بين لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهلم يرد ذلك وأن كلامه السابق لا يدل عليه

ولذلك قال لهم معقباً على تصرفهم إزاء مقالته السابقة: "فإني إنما ظننت ظناً، فلا تؤاخذوني بالظن" وقال: "إذا أمرتكم بشيء من رأي فإنما أنا بشر"، وقال: "أنتم أعلم بأمر دنياكم" فالروايات كلها في مبتداها ومنتهاها متضافرة على أن ما ذكره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للصحابة كان من قبيل الرأي المتعلق بأمور المعاش القائم على الخبرة البشرية التي قد يتاح منها لبعض الناس ما لا يتاح لغيرهم، ولم يكن كلاماً على سبيل التشريع، وإذا تبين ذلك، فقد بطل قولهم في أن النصوص الشرعية المتعلقة بأمور الدنيا، لا يعول عليها، ولا يرجع إليها،وإنما يرجع في مثل هذه الأمور إلى أهل الدنيا والمعرفة بها.

الوجهالثالث : أن يقال إن "أمر الدنيا" الذي عناه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه،هو تأبير النخل فلا يقاس عليه إلا ما جرى مجراه وكان على شاكلته، وهو الخبرة العملية المتعلقة بشأن من الشئون المباحة التي لم يتعلق بها الخطاب الشرعي لا أمراًولا نهياً، وليس المراد بذلك كل أمر متعلق بالدنيا، لأنه قد جاءت نصوص شرعية كثيرة في أمور الدنيا، وقد تعلق بها الخطاب الشرعي أمراً ونهياً، فكانت بذلك موكولة إلى الشرع يبين حلالها وحرامها وما يصح منها وما لا يصح إلى غير ذلك من تفاصيله االمطلوبة، ولم تكن موكولة إلى المسلمين -أو إلى غيرهم- يجتهدون فيها أو يعملون فيهابمقتضى عقولهم أو مصالحهم أو أهوائهم، والنظام السياسي وتفاصيله قد تعلق به الخطاب الشرعي أمراً ونهياً وتخييراً، فكان بذلك من النوع الموكول إلى الشرع يبين أحكامه وتفاصيله، ولم يكن من النوع الأول الذي وُكل إلى الخبرة البشرية حيث لم يتعلق به الخطاب الشرعي.

وبذلك تسقط دعاوى العلمانيين ومن تابعهم في تحريف هذا الحديث للوصول إلى إخراج النظام السياسي من الدخول تحت ولاية الشرع.

وأماالأدلة على تعلق الخطاب الشرعي أمراً ونهياً وتخييراً بأمور الدنيا، فأشهر من أن تذكر، وأكثر من أن تحصر في هذا الكتاب، لذلك نشير إلى جمل من ذلك فقط، فعلى سبيلالمثال:

- عيادة المريض، هو أمر اجتماعي يمس علاقات التواصل والألفة بينالناس، ومع ذلك فقد تعلق به الخطاب الشرعي أمراً وتحريضاً: منه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عودوا المريض"، ومنه قول البراء بن عازب : أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسبع.. الحديث وفيه "وأمرنا أن نتبع الجنائز ونعود المريض ونُفشي السلام".


- وعلى سبيل المثال: الطب والدواء، فهو أمر من المصالح والمنافع التي يحتاجها الناس، وهو أيضاً أمر للخبرة فيه دخل كبير، ومع ذلك فقد تعلقبه الخطاب الشرعي، وانظر في ذلك كتاب "الطب" أو كتاب "المرضى" في صحيح البخاري وغيره من كتب السنة، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد جاء قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الشفاء في ثلاث: شربة عسل، وشرطة محجم، وكية نار وأنهى أمتي عن الكي" ففي هذا الحديث يبين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض الأدوية النافعة في العلاج، ثم ينهي عن بعضها، وهذه الأمور هي من الأمور الدنيوية، ولكن مع ذلك قد تعلق بها الخطاب الشرعي . 

حتى إنه عندما أشار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم باستعمال العسل شفاءً من داء استطلاق البطن، وأخذ المريض الدواء، فازداد بطنه استطلاقاً، ورجع الخبر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث كما قال في حديث تأبير النخل :"أنتم أعلم بأمر دنياكم"، وإنما قال لمخبره: اسقه عسلاً،فسقاه فازداد استطلاقاً، فرجع إليه وقال: لقد ازداد بطنه استطلاقاً، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم -مصراً على مقالته الأولى- اسقه عسلاً، فسقاه فجاءه الرجل المخبر- وكان أخاً للمريض- وأخبره بعدم الشفاء، فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم- مؤكداً على مقالته الأولى ومحتجاً لها- "صدق الله وكذب بطن أخيك، اسقه عسلاً، فسقاه فبرأ" والحديث أخرجه البخاري في كتاب الطب ومسلم وغيرهما .


يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "التشريع يتضمن الإيجاب والتحريم والإباحة، ويدخل في ذلك ما دل عليه من المنافع في الطب، فإنه يتضمن إباحة ذلك الدواء والانتفاع به، فهو شرع لإباحته، وقد يكون شرعاً لاستحبابه ؛ فإن الناس قد تنازعوا في التداوي.. والتحقيق أن منه ما هو محرم ومنه ما هو مكروه ومنه ما هو مباح، ومنه ما هو مستحب وقد يكون منه ما هوواجب".


وعلى سبيل المثال أيضاً: اللباس والزينة، ما يلبس المرء وما لا يلبس وتفاصيل كثيرة متعلقة بذلك هي من الأمور الدنيوية، ومع ذلك فقد تعلق بهاالخطاب الشرعي، بحيث يبين ما يجوز لبسه وما لا يجوز، ويبين كيفيات اللباس المباحة والممنوعة إلى غير ذلك من التفاصيل، ومن أراد التفاصيل فليطلع في كتب السنة على أحاديث كثيرة مجموعة تحت اسم "كتاب اللباس والزينة".

وعلى سبيل المثال أيضاً: كراء الأرض الزراعية بتفاصيلها المختلفة سواء كانت الأرض مشجرة أو غير مشجرة، وسواء كان الإيجار بمال، أو بغلة جزء معين من الأرض وغير ذلك من التفاصيل قد تناولها أيضاً الخطاب الشرعي، ولينظر الناظر في تفاصيل ذلك في كتاب المساقاة والمزارعة وكراء الأرض في كتب السنة وكل هذا من الأمور الدنيوية.
وعلى سبيل المثال أيضاً مسائل البيع والشراء، والربح والدين، والرهن، وما يتعلق بذلك من التفاصيل الكثيرة التي لا يتسع المقام للحديث عنها تعلق بها الخطاب الشرعي مع أنها من أمور الدنيا.

فكل ما ذكرناه، وما لم نذكره من هذه الأمور، هو من الأمور الدنيوية، ومع ذلك فقد تعلق بها الخطاب الشرعي أمراً أو نهياً وتفصيلاً وبياناً،ولو صدق كلامهم في فهم الحديث "أنتم أعلم بأمر دنياكم" لانطبق كلامهم ذاك على ماتقدم ذكره من الأمثلة، ولأدى هذا إلى إخراج كثير من الأمور من الخضوع للأحكام الشرعية، ولأدى ذلك أيضاً إلى هدم الدين وتبديل أحكام الشريعة ؛وهو أمر باطل باتفاق أهل العلم، وما استلزم الباطل فهو باطل فيكون فهمهم للحديث باطلاً.


ومنكل ما تقدم يتبين أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنتم أعلم بأمر دنياكم" لا يتعارض مع النصوص الشرعية التي جاءت متعلقة بأمور الدنيا، وبالتالي فإنه لا يمكن أن يستفاد من ذلك الحديث أن المسائل المتعلقة بالنظام السياسي هي من الأمور المتروكة للبشر،وذلك لأن النظام السياسي جاءت في شأنه نصوص شرعية من الكتاب والسنة عامة وخاصة تبين وتفصل الأحكام المتعلقة به.

الوجه الرابع : أن يقال ما هو الضابط الذي تعتمدون عليه في التفريق بين "أمر الدنيا" الموكول للبشر وبين "أمر الدين" الموكولإلى الشريعة؟ حيث إنكم لم تقدموا ضابطاً صحيحاً تفرقون به بين "أمر الدنيا" و"أمرالدين" فأنتم لستم تتبعون أو تتعلقون في قولكم: هذا من أمر الدنيا، وذاك من أمرالدين بنص شرعي، أو بكلام لأحد من أئمة العلم المعروفين لا قديماً ولا حديثاً،وإنما أنتم تتبعون في تفريقكم الباطل من قلدتموهم من أهل الغرب أو الشرق الكافرالذين فصلوا الدولة عن الدين أو الدنيا عن الدين، إذ كما هو معروف مشهور عندما تسلطت الكنيسة على الناس بالباطل، وحدث بين ممثلي الكنيسة من جانب والناس من جانب مناوشات وصراع مرير طويل، انتهى الأمر بعزل الكنيسة عن التدخل في أمور الدنيا أوالدولة، وقُصر تدخلها أو قُصِرت صلاحيتها على التوجيه الروحي والوصايا الأخلاقية،وبعد هذا الوضع النهائي للكنيسة عندهم، أصبحت "أمور الدين" -عندهم- محصورة في علاقة الفرد بربه، وما يتصل بذلك من عقيدة الإنسان في ربه، وأنواع القرب التي يتقرب بها إليه لينال رضاه من غير أن يكون لتلك العلاقة أي بعد أو أثر خارج دائرة الفرد نفسه.
كما أصبحت "أمور الدنيا" تعني -عندهم- كل ما يتصل بحياة الفرد والجماعة داخل المجتمع، وما يترتب على ذلك من أنظمة وعلاقات ومعاملات وقوانين.

وقد تم الفصل الكامل بين هاتين الدائرتين: دائرة "أمورالدنيا"، ودائرة "أمور الدين"، وترتب على ذلك أن الدين -عندهم- أصبح محصوراً في نطاق الإنسان الفرد وحده، أو في داخل الكنيسة حيث يؤدي هؤلاء ما يعتقدون أنه من الدين عندهم، حتى إذا خرجوا من تلك الكنائس إلى واقع الحياة لم يكن للدين أدنى سلطان على تنظيم الحياة وقيادتها إلا ما كان من بعض الوصايا أو العظات الخلقية غيرالملزمة ؛ لأن ذلك خارج عن نطاقه وصلاحياته.

بينما أمور الدين تشمل عند المسلمين كل ما تعلق به الخطاب الشرعي أمراً أو نهياً أو خبراً، فما تعلق به الخطاب على وجه الأمر فيكون من الدين فعل المأمور به، وما تعلق به الخطاب على وجه النهي فيكون من الدين اجتناب المنهي عنه، وما تعلق به الخطاب على جهة الخبر، فيكون من الدين تصديق ما أخبر به.

ومن المعلوم البين الذي لا يحتاج إلى كبير بيان أوإيضاح أن الخطاب الشرعي قد تعلق على جهة الأمر والنهي بالأمور أو المسائل التي تتناول حياة الفرد أو الجماعة داخل المجتمع مما يطلق عليه أنه من الأمور الدنيوية وهي في الوقت نفسه مما يطلق عليه أنه من أمور الدين وذلك لتعلق الخطاب الشرعيبه.

إذن فتعريف هؤلاء لأمر الدنيا، وما ترتب عليه من إخراج النظام السياسي في الإسلام من أمور الدين رغم تعلق الخطاب الشرعي به وإدخاله في أمور الدنيا التيلا دخل للشرع فيها، هو أمر مأخوذ أصلاً من طبيعة العلاقة بين الدين النصراني المحرفوبين الفكر العلماني، وغنى عن البيان أن ما كان كذلك فلا يصح أن يكون حجة في دين المسلمين) .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

رابعا : الرد على النصارى :

الى الأخوة الكرام الذين يناظرون النصارى ، بعدما تبين للنصراني معنى هذا الحديث ، و تسحق شبهاته تماما باذن الله تعالى ، فيستحسن لك أن تلزمه بالرد على ما يشبه شبهته التي ألقاها عليك ، الا و هي جهل الهه يسوع بموعد اثمار التين .......
تخيل معي شخص يعبد الها جاهلا ...... تعالى الله عما يصفون علوا كبيرا
تعالوا أقرؤوا معي :

انجيل متى 21
17 ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُمْ وَخَرَجَ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا وَبَاتَ هُنَاكَ.
18 وَفِي الصُّبْحِ إِذْ كَانَ رَاجِعًا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ جَاعَ،
19 فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ، وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يَجِدْ فِيهَا شَيْئًا إِلاَّ وَرَقًا فَقَطْ. فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ يَكُنْ مِنْكِ ثَمَرٌ بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ!». فَيَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ.
20 فَلَمَّا رَأَى التَّلاَمِيذُ ذلِكَ تَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ يَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ؟»
21 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ وَلاَ تَشُكُّونَ، فَلاَ تَفْعَلُونَ أَمْرَ التِّينَةِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ إِنْ قُلْتُمْ أَيْضًا لِهذَا الْجَبَلِ: انْتَقِلْ وَانْطَرِحْ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَيَكُونُ.

انجيل مرقس 11
12 وَفِي الْغَدِ لَمَّا خَرَجُوا مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا جَاعَ،
13 فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ عَلَيْهَا وَرَقٌ، وَجَاءَ لَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ فِيهَا شَيْئًا. فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهَا لَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ وَرَقًا، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَقْتَ التِّينِ.
14 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ يَأْكُلْ أَحَدٌ مِنْكِ ثَمَرًا بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ!». وَكَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ يَسْمَعُون.

فهذا الكلام ينسف ألوهية يسوعكم تماما للآتي :
1- الاله لا يجوع .
و من هنا سيلجأ النصارى الى ملطشة الناسوت و اللاهوت .

2- الاله ليس بجاهل .
أن يسوع الهكم ، أثبت جهله في موضعين :
الأول : عدم علمه بعدم وجود ثمر في الشجر ، فقد كانت شجرة التين تبدو جيدة من بعيد، ولكنها عند الفحص عن قرب ، كانت بلا ثمر .
الثاني : جهله بموسم اثمار التين .

3- لعن يسوع للتينة
لقد لعن يسوع مخلوقا بلا سبب يرجى فقد ذهب للتينة مفتقدا لثمرها الذي سوف يسد جوعه ، فالرواية الكتابية توضح انه لما جاع نظر شجرة التين فذهب نحوها مما يدل انه ذهب ليتناول منها ثمرا، ولكن التينة لم يكن بها ثمر، والحقيقة انه ليس ذنبها فموسم الثمر لم يكن قد حان بعد أشار إلى هذا كاتب انجيل مرقس بقوله(لأنه لم يكن وقت التين)ولعل يسوع لم يكن يعلم هذا !!
فلعن يسوع للتين بلا ذنب ليس دليلا على الألوهية وإنما دليل على البشرية البحتة، و يعتبر بفعلته هذه قد ارتكب خطية بظلمه لهذا المخلوق الضعيف، واستعمال سئ للسلطان المعطى له إن صح التعبير.


http://mcdialogue.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5860


الحمد لله الذي تتم بنعمته الصالحات


و كتبه 
العبد الفقير الى ربه 
أبو عبد الله السكندرى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيك شيخنا احمد وحفظك الله
وجزيت على الرد
والحديث صححه الالبانى فى صحيح الجامع 
والذى يحضرنى الان الحديث الذى يعضده (اذا كان شى من امر دنياكم فأنتم اعلم به واذا كان شى من امر دينكم فالى )
الحديث التى روته عائشة رضى الله عنها فل يكون الحديث عاضد للرواية بارك الله فيكم ام انها نفس المخرج

----------


## الإسلامى

رواته قد اضطربوا فيه , وربما صحت طريق او رواية واحدة 
و الدليل هنا :
https://islamqa.info/ar/176081

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> رواته قد اضطربوا فيه , وربما صحت طريق او رواية واحدة 
> و الدليل هنا :
> https://islamqa.info/ar/176081


وإذا صحت طريق أو رواية واحدة - كما تقول - فالحديث صحيح بلا ريب ، وما ذكروه في الرابط :
*أن أصل القصة صحيح بلا شك ، ولكن الاختلاف الوارد في ألفاظها يدل على أن بعض الرواة نقلوا فيها المعنى*

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

قد مر أكثر من ستة سنوات على هذا الموضوع، فما أسرع مر السنون !!!

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t171294/#post898138

----------

